# Breathalyzer



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi can anyone recommend an electronic breathalyzer for the morning after? Thanks


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Apparently none of them are particularly accurate until you're spending big money on equipment similar to those used by the Police.

However, if you're that close to being ok or not to drive from a legal perspective, you really shouldn't be getting in the car...but you know that.


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Alco sense digital breathalyser..What car best breathalyser under £100... Not used it for a while tho... usually too pissed to find it


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

Yes I know that's the case, but just to know if the one glass of wine means your over the limit to collect the kids after their night out!! You know the usual "ran out of money for taxi scenario"!!


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

One thing that AlcoSense don't make very clear in their sales pitch is that their devices need recalibrating every year. This costs money and the device needs to be sent away (pain).

If you just want a one off cheap solution buy a twin pack of their single use tubes.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

This calculator can also be used instead of a breathalyser. The alcohol dissolves into the water content in your body so the maximum possible BAC can be calculated determined on how accurately those two variables are known. It can only be delayed by slow absorption and the liver removes alcohol continuously at a linear rate. Play with the numbers - it's quite revealing.

http://celtickane.com/projects/blood-al ... alculator/


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

The French require you to carry two of these in your car - you can get them off Amazon. No batteries required.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Alcohol-Breath ... eathalyzer

However, as with so many things in France -

_Disposable breathalyser kits remain on the list of items you are required to take with you when you drive in France (see other items listed below), however there is no fine for not having a breathalyzer in your car.

In January 2013, the French government said the fine for not having an unused breathalyzer with you (which was to have been €11) has been postponed indefinitely. In other words, you are supposed to take one but there is no fine imposed for non-compliance.

Under French law, drivers are already required to carry a fluorescent vest, warning triangle, replacement headlamp bulbs and a rudimentary first aid kit. The high-viz vest is to be worn if the driver has to step out of the car after breaking down or simply stopping on a busy road._

Source - https://www.eta.co.uk/2017/06/15/britis ... in-france/


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

As I understand it in UK law you are drunk in charge of a vehicle even if you just sit inside it when you are over the limit. If the same laws apply in France then you would have to potentially break the law to enter the vehicle to get the breathalyser to see if you are over the limit. Which could pose some interesting legal questions. :lol:


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ ZephyR2 - Even if you sit in the passenger's seat?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ZephyR2 said:


> As I understand it in UK law you are drunk in charge of a vehicle even if you just sit inside it when you are over the limit. If the same laws apply in France then you would have to potentially break the law to enter the vehicle to get the breathalyser to see if you are over the limit. Which could pose some interesting legal questions. :lol:


Hi, I believe you also have to be in possession of the vehicles keys to be in charge of the vehicle.
Hoggy.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

It's not just about where you're sitting or where the keys are - it's also about your intentions. Generally, if you can't prove that you had no intention of driving, it will be assumed by the court that you were going to. Obviously if you don't have the keys it makes it much more likely that you had no intention of driving (although if you don't have the keys, you're probably not going to be able to get in in the first place), but there are probably numerous other ways to do so. For example, if you were sitting in the drivers seat with the keys in your pocket, you could still successfully defend the charge if you could show that you had already ordered a taxi and were waiting out of the cold/rain. Obviously it would be way more sensible to wait anywhere but in your car - better to avoid the stress of a court case, even if it's one you can win.

The police won't be hiding in a bush waiting till you open the door before immediately pouncing. They would rather wait to see if they could get you for the more serious charge of drink driving, so you're not going to get nicked just for trying to get your breathalyser out the glovebox, or your overnight bag out the boot. When people get done for drunk in charge, the 'driver' will invariably have been sat there for some time (and, I suspect, they're often asleep).


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

It would appear the best stress free option is if you're going out and alcohol may be involved, leave the car behind or make sure that you have dedicated non drinking driver.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

In a small Texas town, the local Sheriff was known for parking outside the local watering hole and arresting people for DUI as they attempted to drive off after closing time.

One evening at closing time, a patron staggered out with his buddies and immediately caught the attention of the Sheriff who was watching from across the street. They all waved good-bye and laughed as he fumbled with his keys. By the time he managed to get to his car and unlock it, everyone had left. Just as he started up his car, the Sheriff pulled up, got out, knocked on his window and demanded he shut off the vehicle and produce his drivers license, registration and proof of insurance.

The Sheriff asked, "Have you had anything to drink?"

As he handed the Sheriff his paperwork, the patron replied "No sir. Just a few Cokes".

"So no alcohol at all?" asked the Sheriff.

"None!" replied the patron.

"So why were you staggering out of the bar after everyone left?" asked the Sheriff.

" Well," said the patron, "when we all got to the bar earlier this evening, we drew straws and I got the short one."

"The short straw for what?" asked the Sheriff.

"Decoy duty!" smiled the patron.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Brilliant :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

